# Anti Space Wolf Tactica?



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

Following the superb, in-depth thread ' Space Wolf Tactica: Thoughts by Lash Machine ' was wondering what people's thoughts were for dealing with Space Wolves.

This is particularly of interest to me as I got a game next week against an opponent I've never played before and I have no idea of his composition, so we def are talking generic anti SW.

Personally I play Eldar, but welcome thoughts from all other races as to what they find has worked, or not...


----------



## Wischbones (Nov 1, 2009)

From what I have seen, Space wolves are generally geared for cc, so I would suggest playing more shooty and bringing low AP guns.


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

You kill us just like any other army, doom, bladestorm, maybe an eldritch storm or two for good measure, low ap weapons is good, Space wolves at their core are just marines, hairy ones, but still marines, hanging back and shooting works, banshees with a seer with doom works wonders. For the record, I don't see space wolves as an "assaulty" army, they're geared to shoot the crap out of stuff, take the charge, and then use counter attack, I play them like this and since the new dex came out i have not lost a single game


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Actually, I'd like to say this, "Too many people ignore my Long Fangs." 

Seriously, people ignore my LF all of the time and get blown up turn after turn because of it. You don't have to kill them, just tie them up, but never ignore them. Take them out of the game before they kill your Oblits, DP, Broadsides and Crisis Suits, Vehicles, whatever, etc.


----------



## Cyborn (Apr 27, 2010)

There is three important tactic you can use if you are a Eldar Player.

1: Take Autarch, Striking Scorpion, Howling Banshee and 2 Dark Reaper Squad. Find a good Cover and put Dark Reapers to Cover.. Dont Forget, give Tempest Launcher to Exarchs. Replace Striking Scorpions and Autarch to the Front and Howling Banshee to the near of Reapers. With this when Space Wolfves Assault, Autarch and Striking Scorpions will hold them. If they defeated, Banshees will guard Reapers. Dark Reaper's firepower has enough to kill Space Wolfves. Addition, If Space Wolfves come with units have Good Armor Save take a Wraithlord and give him two Brithlance. Put it to the Front with Autarch and Scorpions.

2: Do not Assault on them. Use Weapons with good AP. Maybe Rangers will a good choice but their AP is very bad.

3: Use Hit & Run units. Howling Banshee is the best Hit & Run unit of the Eldar.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Cyborn said:


> 1: Take Autarch, Striking Scorpion, Howling Banshee and 2 Dark Reaper Squad. Find a good Cover and put Dark Reapers to Cover.. Dont Forget, give Tempest Launcher to Exarchs. Replace Striking Scorpions and Autarch to the Front and Howling Banshee to the near of Reapers. With this when Space Wolfves Assault, Autarch and Striking Scorpions will hold them. If they defeated, Banshees will guard Reapers. Dark Reaper's firepower has enough to kill Space Wolfves. Addition, If Space Wolfves come with units have Good Armor Save take a Wraithlord and give him two Brithlance. Put it to the Front with Autarch and Scorpions.


IMHO a SWes player who try to assault a couple of dark reaper squads with an Autarch, Striking Scorpions, Howling Banshees and a Wraithlord defending them while he could just shoot the crap out of them is a player who deserve to loose 

i see target priorization and mobility as the key to handling SWs as Eldars, also baiting their Assault units like terminators and then using fire warriors to kill they're transport and have them footslogging troughout the field is a great tactic i saw in a game sometimes ago

GL


----------

